# Cervelo S2



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

Finally got my Cervelo, it's an S2. Not the top of the line but more than good enough for me. Just put it together. Here are the build list:

51cm Cervelo S2 frameset
SRAM Red shifters & Rear Derailleur
SRAM Red Crankset w/ Black Box Ceramic bottom bracket
Campagnolo Record FD 
Zero Gravity red N.E.R.D. brakeset
FSA Plasma integrated handlebar/stem
Selle San Marco Apside Carbon Superleggera Saddle
Zipp 303/404 Clinchers
Michelin Pro Race 3 tires
Look Keo Carbon/Ti pedals
Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Cages

Bike weight with the Garmin 305, cages, and pedal is about 15.5 lbs.
With the Bontrager XXX Lite carbon clinchers weighs about 14.7 lbs.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, that's the first time I ever actually seen that saddle on a bike!


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

It's not too bad as people think. I've ridden an older version apside carbon on my other bike for 70 + miles with no problem. Not sure if it will work for others. 
Quixote, don't you have an S2 also with the reynolds wheelset? Nice set up. How's the ride? I haven't got a chance to ride my bike yet. Will probably take it on it's maiden voyage this weekend.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice ride, can i ask why the force crankset? why not red- or something else boutique to match brakes/saddle


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You left the cables too long between the bars and the frame entry point. They should not be in the wind.


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

The force was the only crank I had at this time. I am looking to get a Red crank to match or maybe something else. In the mean time, the force will do. I just couldn't wait for the right parts to put this bike together so I can ride it. 


Concerning the derailleur cables, yeah it's a little bit high. At first I didn't know how long it supposed to be. Was trying to look for some pics for references. The cable routing was a pain in the butt to install. Not sure if I want to pull it out and redo it. 




Getoutandride said:


> Nice ride, can i ask why the force crankset? why not red- or something else boutique to match brakes/saddle


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Think of how much weight you're saving by leaving the chain off


----------

